# Gas tank lid won't close



## LoveMyBug (Apr 28, 2006)

The past few weeks I've been having problems opening the cover to my gas tank _(the square outside cover, not the actually lid to the gast tank)_. Eventually, it always opens though...and closes without a problem. But this past weekend, the cover wouldn't close. I'm assuming it's a problem with the actual latch, but it doesn't look broken or anything. Any suggestions as to how I can fix this without going to VW ? 
(I have a 2000 Beetle, if it matters)


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Take out the access cover in the trunk for the passenger side tail light assembly, and yank on the cord that goes to the gas cap. The cable has gotten lose and it isn't pulling the release trigger, this is a pretty common occurance for most of these cars. I did this to my 2002 and its been ok for the past 2 years now. YMMV, of course.


----------



## LoveMyBug (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

I know nothing about cars, but that doesn't really sound like it would solve all of my problem. I'm not talking about the actual round gas cap, I'm talking about the square door that you open by pulling up on the button on the car door, and it automatically pops open. It's not popping open, and it's not shutting back. 

So, the cable you are talking about, that would help the door automatically pop open? 
How can I fix the problem with it not closing?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (LoveMyBug)*

kcfoxie is correct. What happens is there is a motor in the back of your car towards the front of the trunk compartment on the passenger side. There is a cable that attaches this motor to the actual release mechanism on the fuel door. Over time this cable begins to stretch and no longer releases any more.
The solution to all of this is to buy a new cable from the dealer for ~ $15 and replace the one in your trunk. These requires you to remove most of the panels in the passenger side of your trunk. The temporary solution is to remove the small round access hole in your trunk and just pull on the cable whenever you need to fill up.
To be honest I have been pulling the cable for the past year and doesn't bother me. But to each there own.


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Gas tank lid won't close (LoveMyBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoveMyBug* »_The past few weeks I've been having problems opening the cover to my gas tank _(the square outside cover, not the actually lid to the gast tank)_. Eventually, it always opens though...and closes without a problem. But this past weekend, the cover wouldn't close. I'm assuming it's a problem with the actual latch, but it doesn't look broken or anything. Any suggestions as to how I can fix this without going to VW ? 
(I have a 2000 Beetle, if it matters)

I have the same problem, I yanked on the cable for over a year, and finally got around to ordering a new cable which I've yet to install. Before you order a new cable, make sure to verify your actuator isn't bad as these fail as well. If you flip the switch and hear the actuator then you can rule that out, though I'd still inspect the actuator physically to rule out any other possible breakage (ie where the cable attaches). 
If you don't want to spend the $ and time to fix it and you don't mind your gas flap being unlocked, you can remove the metal clip that attaches the cable clip to the gas door housing and push or pull the cable out, this will allow easy opening without pulling the cable. I did this until I get it replaced. As mentioned it can be repaired easily and I know there is a tutorial with pics on newbeetle.org for this.
I got the cable from 1stvwparts.com for $20, it's actually called a "actuator connector".


_Modified by Njaneer at 9:25 AM 10-24-2006_


----------



## LoveMyBug (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Gas tank lid won't close (Njaneer)*

I'm just going to buy the cable and replace it, hopefully. Thanks to everyone for all the help!


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

no problem. just to note, i tugged on mine and the button started working again... i managed to somehow tighten it up. if it becomes a MAJOR issue for now, open it and then bend the little metal flap on the square gas door against the door itself (pliars would work), this is what bites to the locking pin. If it's bent against the door it can't grab, of course the filler cap can be tampered with since the door won't be locking. You can pry it back down with a flat head when you fix the cable. Thats another option for you


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Gas tank lid won't close (LoveMyBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoveMyBug* »_I'm just going to buy the cable and replace it, hopefully. Thanks to everyone for all the help!

sounds like you have a different problem from everyone else.... saying it won't close or open? When you try and close it, does it close all the way but not catch? I am guessing your latch may have become stuck in the open position..... which a new cable should fix. Other than that, explain more about the closing problem. Just wondering since everybody addressed the door not opening, but all ignored the problem of the door closing.


----------



## LoveMyBug (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Gas tank lid won't close (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*

Yeah, I was mainly concerned with the not-closing. I don't want to invite anyone to tamper with my gas tank, though I doubt anyone would. Just looking at it, I believe that the latch is stuck in the open position, that's the way it's acting. I can push it shut, but when I move my hand, it just pops back up to where you can tell it isn't closed all the way. 
I'm going to replace the cable, since that sounds like it will solve the opening and closing problem. Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Gas tank lid won't close (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_but all ignored the problem of the door closing.

I don't think anyone ignored that issue. In 99% of the cases they are all related.


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Gas tank lid won't close (bugasm99)*

everyones advice was on how to get the gas door to open.... if the gas door is not shutting opening it would not be the issue. That was my question, we had the same issue (our gas door not opening), we had NO problems shutting the gas door. The gas door closing and latching is the basis of the gas door not being able to open, sooooo if the door will not close and latch. The opening part isn't the problem.
I am thinking (still waiting for OP to post) that when the gas door was not opening someone had to force it to fill the tank, maybe after a few times of forcing the latch piece got broken or messed up. Meaning replacing the cable will not fix the door not staying shut, if it is an actual physical problem with the latch being forced open to the point that it caused damage.


----------



## LoveMyBug (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Gas tank lid won't close (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_I am thinking (still waiting for OP to post) that when the gas door was not opening someone had to force it to fill the tank, maybe after a few times of forcing the latch piece got broken or messed up. Meaning replacing the cable will not fix the door not staying shut, if it is an actual physical problem with the latch being forced open to the point that it caused damage.

Not quite sure what OP stands for, but on other message boards I've been on it stood for Original Poster....and if that's the case, I already responded. 
I never forced the gas tank open. All I did was continue trying to open the gas tank using the control on the driver door and eventually it opens. Never tried to open it any other way, and then one day it just wouldn't close back. 
So I'm assuming the cable would still fix it, since the latch doesn't look broken or anything. 
Thanks!


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Gas tank lid won't close (LoveMyBug)*

lol.... I missed your post and just saw the other one in response to mine.
Anyways yeah cable should fix it.... just weird to see it stuck in the open position.


----------

